# Health Club With Swimming Pool



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Regrettably I've had to give up my membership for the Aviation Club, the fees for a single membership are just too high as I only use the pool and sauna twice a week.

Does anyone know or can recommend a fairly cheap health club with a pool suitable for lane swimming?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

There is one in the Lakes, but not sure about how expensive it is or how suitable the pool is for lane swimming?


----------



## StandFree (Nov 30, 2011)

Have a look at Fitness First in Media City. The have a full length pool which is always empty when I am there. Does lane swimming. Not sure of new costs though


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you're only keen on swimming why not join one of the swim clubs? There's a few using the various schools' indoor pools after school hours. Aqua Sports Academy / Dubai Masters Swim Club is based at Kings Dubai. Another swim club is based at Dubai International Academy in Emirates Hills.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> If you're only keen on swimming why not join one of the swim clubs? There's a few using the various schools' indoor pools after school hours. Aqua Sports Academy / Dubai Masters Swim Club is based at Kings Dubai. Another swim club is based at Dubai International Academy in Emirates Hills.


I thought about that but I'm not that strong a swimmer, I work irregular hours and can't always commit to the same time each week and finally, I like to have a regular sauna for a bit of me time - because I'm worth it


----------

